# 2 Juvenile Rhombeus



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Just wanted to some pics of my fish...


----------



## enable1337 (Jun 2, 2011)

i like them, and the tank too


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

LOL, at first glance I didnt see the tank divider because it was so clear. Nice rhoms, looking forward to see what type of monsters they grow up to be.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice baby rhom


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks nice!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Great looking rhoms


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Cool rhoms and tank


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys... They're growing faster than I anticipated, especially the Brazil rhom from Rio Araguia. The Peru rhom from Rio Napo is growing at a slower rate. Just wanted to share my observation


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

that was quite the illusion with that clear freakin divider









very clean looking setup and great looking rhoms


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice Rhoms


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Is very cute fish


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks all... I used to have a transparent plexi-glass divider with nickel sized circles drilled out, but they were biting each other through the holes...

The divider that I'm using now is all glass is it looks a bit clearer.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

how much water flows around each side? I would be worried ammonia could build up on one side if there is no filter.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice rhoms


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

bob351 said:


> how much water flows around each side? I would be worried ammonia could build up on one side if there is no filter.


I was a bit concerned about this, but since the inlet to the sump and cannister are on opposite sides of the outlets, the water turnover ratio is sufficient. =)

It flows a lil' something like this...


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> very nice rhoms


Thank you very much!


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice fishes and setup. What size tank is it?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks... Its a 125gallon


----------

